# Stopped growing?



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all just have a wee bit of concern. Penny has not grown in 3.5 weeks. She is 21" at the shoulders and 44lbs. She has not grown at all in the past few weeks... Should I be concerned with this? I would really like it if she grew bigger than my last GSD who was 22" and 45lbs and she had stopped growing at 6 months which is how old Penny is now... 

Can puppies stop growing for a length of time like this and then shoot up? Or do you think she has stopped? Any insight into this?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona stopped around 6 months too. In 5 months she has added 2 pounds. Breeder says she will have another spurt around 18 months and be all filled out around 24 months. Don't worry. She is close to standard size.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona stopped around 6 months too. In 5 months she has added 2 pounds. Breeder says she will have another spurt around 18 months and be all filled out around 24 months. Don't worry. She is close to standard size.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did she grow height wise at all?
Penny was fairly stocky up until about 5 months the last month she had thined out but didnt really grow in height, she looks a lot smaller than she is, people ask me all the time if she is around 4 months old lol


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

this is how she looks now height and weight wise, she hasnt grown at all since the picture she did thin out a little more since the picture was taken though


----------



## brindledog (Jul 4, 2016)

I know this is an old thread- but if you're still around, would you mind saying what size your dog ended up?

I have a 1/2 GSD, 1/2 Dutch shepherd who is almost 8 months. She is just over 50lbs. She has not grown in height at all since she hit 6 months old. 

Her parents are both substantially larger. The owner of two of her male litter mates tell me that one is about 60 lbs and the other is about 70 lbs. From their pictures they are obviously much larger than my dog. It's also very clear they are from the same litter- the earlier pics (from around 4-5 months) of all look identical.

My dog is healthy, but I was expecting and wanting a significantly larger dog and chose her in part based on the size of her parents and an older brother from an earlier litter, all of which were much larger than her.

The vet thinks she may have a growth spurt- has anyone here had a puppy stop growing around 6 months and then suddenly have a growth spurt months later?

Thanks


----------

